# Como se llama el dibujo animado?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (May 24, 2016)

Un perro piensa y actua como un ser humano, y hay un bebe que, lo mismo que el perro, parece un ser humano adulto. El perro es terriblemente libidinoso. Como se llama el dibujo animado? Yo lo vi por el canal FX, un martes hacia las tres y media de la manana,


----------



## shevchenko (May 24, 2016)

Padre de familia


----------



## solaris8 (May 24, 2016)

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padre_de_familia


----------



## shevchenko (May 24, 2016)




----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (May 25, 2016)

Gracias. Supongo que FX es el unico canal que la pasa?


----------

